
Fast Image Resizing with AWS Lambda - adzicg
https://petar.io/post/fast-image-resizing-aws-lambda/
======
stevesun21
"resizing 1000 images (around 1.2 GB) to 2 thumbnail sizes in 3s"

Did I miss something in this article? Why I cannot found this metric?

